# splitboard.com down?



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

never mind

splitboard.com | Facebook


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BCRider didn't update his contact info and I guess his email and what not had changed. So he never got the renewal notices. When the 30 day grace period expired, someone else snatched up the domain name and are not holding it hostage. 

The forums can be found here.

Doesn't sound like he's going to get splitboard.com back anytime soon.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah read that. that domain is going to have some serious value to it after Deeper comes out...


----------

